# Water supply



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

We moved to Portugal October 2013,we inherited a very intermittent water supply,winter or summer,the Camara sent an engineer who informed us it was a 
valve or other component failure,not a low water pressure problem,we have been to our local Camara 4 times to complain,but to no avail,our water supply fails at least 6 times,daily.
As we are not achieving anything for over almost 2 years through complaining to our local Camara,how do I escalate the complaint procedure to take this frustrating inconvenience further?

Help/advice gratefully received.


David


----------

